# Fifa 10



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

This is the Fifa 10 (XBOX360) thread, Welcome :wave:

What does everyone think about the game so far? (pros and cons)

I've just bought it and thought this could be the thread to start a DW league or tournment if possible? (XBOX LIVE)

Don't know how many of you lot play Fifa, but i was a pro evo man so have a lot to learn :thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

i bought it the day it came out, and have played in probably about twice...i just dont seem to be getting the hang of it or really getting into it, suppose its just because they all seem to be similar


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've got it and at the moment playing it most of the time (Until Forza 3 arrives next week)

It's a little better than last year but scoring seems harder in Fifa 10 or I could be just rubbish :lol:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

It's ok not as good as Fifa 09.:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I agree with Ricey. Just seemed a little bit of a step backwards...........


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

For anyone thinking its no good, goto controller settings and switch EVERYTHING to manual.

It will take some getting used to but it turns it into the most amazing football experience ever, it is truely mind blowing, by turning off the assists you can literally do whatever you want. Plus the feeling when score, even a crappy scrappy goal is immense, it really is quite hard and a scrappy 1-0 win gives you a great feeling rather than winning 5-0 on assisted.

Last's years was a bit cack, through ball to a quick player = goal everytime, now it doesn't work, no more sprinting straight towards goal, you actually have to PLAY FOOTBALL.

It is the best football game I have ever played by such a distance its incredible, not sure how they can improve on gameplay at all for next year, just gotta sort out the manager mode bugs and its 100% prefect.


----------

